
Applying to YC Early Decision – Wren (YC S19) - katm
https://blog.ycombinator.com/applying-to-yc-early-decision-wren-yc-s19/
======
DanFeldman
Very useful! I ran into the issue Early Decision might solve when I was
interviewing for the YC Fellowship program. Our interviews were 2-3 days
before my fall semester was to start. I had, at best, a 24 hour turn-around
time between getting accepted and going on school-leave. Very little time to
weigh the decision to join or not, and logistically stressful getting all the
documents in order to make sure I didn't incur tuition costs for a partial
semester.

~~~
laurafiuza
Glad it worked out!

------
laurafiuza
Hi! I'm part of the Admissions Team at YC. AMA about Early Decision or about
admissions! :)

~~~
pouta
Hi three years ago I dropped out of college in order to build my own destiny,
after unsuccessfully applying multiple times to YC I feel I'm missing a strong
team.

My current users absolutely love my product (just came back from a week of
user interviews at their office), my company is default alive for the
foreseeable future but I'm running solo.

I feel overwhelmed. I have a couple of customers waiting to start using our
product because I don't know if I will be able to provide the great customer
support my current customers have.

I want to find people to join me but it is pretty hard when my country startup
ecosystem is still immature.

I changed my product until user loved it and now I feel stuck.

~~~
thecupisblue
Do you really need the YC? Do you want them just as an investment partner or
because of connections?

I've looked at Oko and seems great, I'd just change the icon (reminds too much
of MS Outlook/Office suite), change the grey to another color and why do you
have a schedule demo instead of a real demo?

~~~
pouta
Thank you for the feedback and kind words.

I think YC can be invaluable to any company in many different aspects. For me
it would be an amazing opportunity to create a great team.

------
zarro
Thought experiment Laura, lets imagine that in the future there is a
quadrillion dollar company that started in 2020. Do you honestly believe the
founder of that company would take your yc deal?

